

Want to be a  mentor to a HN Startup? [gdoc] - dzlobin
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGdQS3VOSWRXV09QVXBqMlpuRjhONEE6MA

======
dzlobin
Form leads here:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tgPKuNIdWWOPUpj2ZnF8N...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tgPKuNIdWWOPUpj2ZnF8N4A)
for your viewing pleasure.

I'm hoping this can serve as a list of people on HN who startup founders can
approach easily for advice with any of the thousand given problems we face
daily.

~~~
brlewis
Several times I've simply posted requests for advice here.

~~~
dzlobin
Me too, but wouldn't it be nice if you knew where you could turn for a
specific issue? And then wouldn't it be nice to develop a mentor relationship
with someone?

------
bensummers
If you're in the UK, check out the ITC's mentoring scheme:

<http://www.itcmentoring.com/> ( <http://www.wcit.org.uk/> )

The quality of the mentors is really quite impressive, and we've got a lot out
of the scheme.

------
gane5h
I really like this idea! I would also like a column for location, as I think
it's key to be able to meet a mentor/advisor in person.

~~~
dzlobin
Great idea, i'll add it

------
epi0Bauqu
You should put the link to the spreadsheet in the form.

------
dzlobin
P.S. A big thank you to those who are signing up!

~~~
earle
Ok, why not :)

------
daveambrose
Excellent idea!

------
klaut
Great idea!

